# Plants that pearl like mad



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats up guys,

Thinking about starting a new tank, calling it " pearlescent ", and it would feature plants that go absolutely gang busters with pearling given the right parameters. 

I think I want to stay away from typical stem plants, like any kind of rotala for this build. 

So far the only plants that I can think of that go absolutely crazy are Blyxa and pearl weed. I have seen both of those go bonkers.

Any other plants that you can think of that give off pearls like crazy?

Thanks guys


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking in my 40L as I read this post, three come to mind.
Golden Nesaea, Staurogyne Bihar, and ambulia.
The only thing not pearling in my tank is the buce.

The golden Nesaea is a color like no other, makes it unique.
Bihar is really cool with the serrated leaf look.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Mayaca fluviatilis is the pearling-est plant Ive ever seen. 

This isnt "water change" pearling, just another day at the office.










Pearls so hard it looks white!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

If you need a foreground, HC for me always gets nice and bubbly! You did say no Rotala species, but Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' does go pretty crazy for me and isn't a super typical Rotala to keep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

One that's a pretty simple plant that pearls like crazy for me is Bacopa Caroliniana.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Java ferns (3 different types) and Anubiases pearling like crazy when I cranked up the CO2. Thought it was the CO2 making its way into the outflow of the reactor at first.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riccia is my best pearling plants. I like the dwarf kind best. Can't figure out how to post picture on my phone though.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

For you guys with pearling plants, how long did it take for these plants to pearl? Does it take a well established tank for plants to do this?


----------



## Raizinhell (May 26, 2017)

My dwarf baby tears or HC pearled right after I planted them but I dont know if its a good sign or not. I know theyre supposed to pearl but didnt think this fast is normal.


----------

